# Rio Chama Flow Enhancement Project



## timmer (Jul 13, 2011)

*YOU’RE INVITED TO PARTICIPATE IN A DISCUSSION OF RIO CHAMA RECREATIONAL FLOWS

When: Friday, August 26, 2011‐ 10:00am
Where: Cooper’s El Vado Ranch‐ Tierra Amarilla, NM
InvitedParticipants: NM River Outfitter’s Association, Trout Unlimited, Adobe Whitewater Club, fishing guides, individual and boaters and agency reps (NMGF, BLM, Reclamation).*

*Here's a link to a page with a little more info:
http://www.adobeww.com/Recreat​ionists.pdf

I really don't know what the objectives or concerns are.
*


----------

